# Textile Digital Printer



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Everybody,

I am the new member.
Do anybody hear about TechnoJet TX1290 textile printer? I just received their company's e-mail & leaflet from that company. 

Is there anybody using textile printer? direct printing on cotton materials. which brand is good?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't heard of that brand.



> direct printing on cotton materials. which brand is good?


There are several good DTG machines out there. The best (in my opinion) way to evaluate them is to see them in person and get samples printed from the machine that are similar to what you would be using the machine for.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not sure if the above mentioned machine is a direct-to-garment (using whole garments) or a direct-to-textile (using rolls of fabric) printer. I have never heard of this if it is a dtg printer. Not to say it does not exist especially with all the new ones putting up all the time. I don't really know much about the direct-to-textile printers except that there was one at the Long Beach Show and I was not impressed with the colors. But I later found out that you cure the print using steam and the colors pop out. What does the machine look like on the mailer? Can you post it here for us to view or is there a website?


----------



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you very much for the information, how much is that cost for the DTG machine? Are you using the DTG machine right now?



Rodney said:


> I haven't heard of that brand.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several good DTG machines out there. The best (in my opinion) way to evaluate them is to see them in person and get samples printed from the machine that are similar to what you would be using the machine for.


----------



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

That company sent me the leaflet and the video link with their company website.

Their company website is flash_front
The video link is www.techwaytechnology.com/TX1290.wmv

It's Hong Kong company.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Mike,

I am not sure where you are located. Because the DTG technology is so new and is being developed, support should be one of the highest priority things you should look at. If you are close to this company, then it could work out for you. If you are in the US, I would recommend going with a company that is here that can handle support calls in or close to the same time zone as you and if you have to ship the machine back for repairs, it does not cost you a fortune.

From the video, the only thing I don't like is how the printer looks enclosed in the back. By keeping it enclosed, you are more likely to have dust, lint and other things accumulate. Most of the machines have the ability to see through the machine. If it is a coverted Epson machine, then you could have more problems with your encoder strip getting dirty more often. I am also not that big of a fan for printers that max out with an 11" wide print. Tough to do a 2XL shirt with an 11" wide print in my opinion. I could not tell if it does white ink either. I had a hard time getting around on the website to find the right info.

Saying all of this, it would be nice to see it in person. I am in Orlando and the shirt they printed looked like it said the words "Survived" and "Orlando". So, if they are at the upcoming ISS Show, I will let you know what I think about the machine after seeing it first-hand. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you very much for your info. I am located in U.K, i am looking for textile printer which is direct printing on the cotton t-shirts and it costs cheaper and high quality of that.
What is the dimension of DTG? anymore info of DTG machine? Everybody is giving DTG good comment, do you have their website? Can I request DTG to send me the sample print? 


DAGuide said:


> Mike,
> 
> I am not sure where you are located. Because the DTG technology is so new and is being developed, support should be one of the highest priority things you should look at. If you are close to this company, then it could work out for you. If you are in the US, I would recommend going with a company that is here that can handle support calls in or close to the same time zone as you and if you have to ship the machine back for repairs, it does not cost you a fortune.
> 
> ...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

If you are talking specifically about the brand machine called DTG, I believe there is a distributor in England. I only have the website for the US distibutors (www.dtgamerica.com). Maybe you can contact the US distributors and ask for a way to contact the England distributor? The have a couple of different size machines.

If you are talking in general about direct-to-garment printers, then there are several other printers that use a modified Epson 4800 printer to print up to 17" wide. That is more than enough for t-shirts (any sizes). 

In the US, most dtg manufacturers do send out sample shirts with prints on them. You will just need to find out what machines are available in England. Hope this helps.


----------



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

Mark,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

Mike,

I have seen this machine at a show here. It is an epson 1290 conversion. Just the short list: slow, 7 color only (no white), very slow, small ink lines which lead to ink starvation when using garment inks, very very slow, small print area (11 x 11 area will take at least 4 mins) & did i mention it was slow

Unless your budget will not allow you to get into at least the DTG brand kiosk I would hold off or use a different method until your budget grows. 

Mark is right on with his comments. 

If they are asking more than 4000.00 for this unit it is a scam. This is a 149.00 printer and about 500.00 worth of parts. I am sure they are using some kind of little bottle, funky bulk ink system that the other low end chinese units use which is such a pain to refill.

I have an Azon version of this printer and it is the biggest pc of junk you can imagine. That is really why you dont' see many true dtg type distributors selling this really low end machine. You will tend to see bottom feeders selling something like this product that really dont have much of a life to them in the big picture.

Sorry to be so forward or blunt with the info but i hate to see people get ripped off.

Tom


----------



## kristywhy916 (Feb 7, 2007)

Tom, 

Thank you very much. Actually I still looking around for the textile printer. There have so many brands on market, don't really know which one is the best, I just keep asking them to send me the t-shirt samples to compare the printing quality, colors and prices. 
Also I am looking for the textile printers for black garment, but seems like not mature enough on the textile printers.


----------

